# Fedor Emelianenko Says Fight Was Stopped Early, Non-Committal on Future



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/...ays-fight-was-stopped-early-non-committal-on/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

His eye always looks that way after a fight lol.

Im not sure if he was out. He landed in an awkward position but i imagine if his body was limp he wouldnt have been that stiff. I think he was dazed and fell in an awkward position unsure of what to do. He tossed over way 2 quickly and efficiently to have been just knocked out.

Thats my opinion. I dont think its worth arguing with people over it. You are either going to lean 1 way or the other, i dont see anyone changing their minds.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

He was completely unconscious for about a full second. Herb Dean tried to immediately pull Dan off, but Hendo got some more shots in and woke Fedor back up.


----------



## creepjacker (Jul 19, 2009)

Fedor was knocked out. I dont know if anyone has ever been knocked out, but when it happens you arent aware that it even happened, so of coarse he thinks it was stopped early, doesnt mean he's right.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

creepjacker said:


> Fedor was knocked out. I dont know if anyone has ever been knocked out, but when it happens you arent aware that it even happened, so of coarse he thinks it was stopped early, doesnt mean he's right.


qft :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

creepjacker said:


> Fedor was knocked out. I dont know if anyone has ever been knocked out, but when it happens you arent aware that it even happened, so of coarse he thinks it was stopped early, doesnt mean he's right.


yeah that is pretty common knowledge.

Not sure if anyone was ever hit but not knocked out just dazed and fell because of an awkward position you are in so another possible reason Fedor says he wasnt knocked out was because he maybe wasnt knocked out so ofcourse you are going to say you arnt knocked out.
Not sure if everyone knows that.

Just bringing a different point of view on the manner... :serious01:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor went out. Albeit only for a second but you don't flop on your face with your arm's at your side because your conscious. Dan just hit's hard no shame in gettin put to sleep by him.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Fedor went flat and took 2-3 punches before he started rolling over. If he wasn't completely out then he was dazed enough to be unable to defend himself. That shot was perfect though, I have a hard time imagining him not getting flash KO'ed by it.


----------



## kris dee (Apr 1, 2011)

I made one more gif

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









gif end = fight end

Perfect stoppage by Herb and I'm huge Fedor fan.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good interview from Fedor, wouldn't be surprised if he does fight again. I'd rather see him fight other legends and lose, than see him build on his record with cans and unknowns and forever deepen the mystery of how good he actually is.

Hendo is very versatile in terms of weight but getting knocked out by a Middleweight is a sign to move down, I'd love to see Fedor fight at LHW. Fedor vs Rampage, Vladdy, Rua, sick fights, I think he could be very competetive at 205.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Back of the head ref. Id have let it go a while longer.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

kris dee said:


> I made one more gif
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


Well I was about to argue the point till I saw this gif. This camera angle clearly showed he was out...sadly. Man, one punch from behind. 

Well, guess that puts things into perspective for Anderson Silva. "The Spider" is the P4P greatest!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep he went out on the uppercut, faceplanted to the canvas and Hendo got a couple of more in while he was limp than woke up when Herb broke it up. It's almost one of those calls where you feel bad for the fighter because he recovered so quickly but when your out your out whether its 1 second or 1 min, so the ref has to be consistent and stop it when they go out of consciousness.

Regardless I always liked Fedor's attitude in and out of the ring a very humble and respectable fighter.


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

Those were some nasty punches to back of the head and neck..


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor did go limp after that upper cut you can't deny that. I'm a big Fedor fan and it hurts to see him lose for the third time in a row. I don't think Fedor has the desire anymore and his family is what he wants to focus on now.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

NameChange said:


> Those were some nasty punches to back of the head and neck..


I find it weird how many people are completely ignoring those vicious shots to the back of the head and simply saying "good stoppage." 

It seems after this, every fighter out there, after they rock their opponent, should just wail away on the back of their head to end the fight. The ref isn't going to give a shit because it looks like he is protecting the fighter and the winner will be able to dismiss it as the rush of finishing the fight. 

Crap.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

kickstar said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/...ays-fight-was-stopped-early-non-committal-on/


I think it was stopped early. Fedor got funky but recovered quickly and was defending himself. I've seen him in worse shape and come back to win.

Bottom line two evenly matched, evenly sized guys who put on a f'ing great fight....could've gone either way, imo.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> I find it weird how many people are completely ignoring those vicious shots to the back of the head and simply saying "good stoppage."
> 
> It seems after this, every fighter out there, after they rock their opponent, should just wail away on the back of their head to end the fight. The ref isn't going to give a shit because it looks like he is protecting the fighter and the winner will be able to dismiss it as the rush of finishing the fight.
> 
> Crap.


Dozens if not hundreds of fights are finishing like this. As someone mentioned it's almost like the rules are lenient when a guy is rocked. Look at Overeem vs Rogers, most hit the back of his head. If I could be bothered i'd think back and could find lots of high profile fights that are similar.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Davisty69 said:


> I find it weird how many people are completely ignoring those vicious shots to the back of the head and simply saying "good stoppage."
> 
> It seems after this, every fighter out there, after they rock their opponent, should just wail away on the back of their head to end the fight. The ref isn't going to give a shit because it looks like he is protecting the fighter and the winner will be able to dismiss it as the rush of finishing the fight.
> 
> Crap.


Come on man.... He was KO'd before the shots to the head but IMO those shots landed on the back of the head but you can see he is trying to hit the side of the head. But it doesnt matter Fedor was KO'd on the uppercut. Fight was over at that point in time.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I dunno, I'm usually a big herb fan but this call was questionable. Fedor did go down for a moment and was definitely dazed but he recovered right before herb intervened. Not trying to make excuses here, Dan got a good one on him, but he himself was in trouble seconds before. Fedor dropped Dan went in for some ground and pound Dan recovered, reversed and threw the uppercut that was a beauty. That gif doesn't show the whole picture IMO. For that you have to see the last 10 secs of the fight.

BTW with the exception of the knockdown, I had Dan winning the fight up until then. Fedor should take retirement into consideration, he has done enough for the sport and will always be a legend.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I find it weird how many people are completely ignoring those vicious shots to the back of the head and simply saying "good stoppage."
> 
> It seems after this, every fighter out there, after they rock their opponent, should just wail away on the back of their head to end the fight. The ref isn't going to give a shit because it looks like he is protecting the fighter and the winner will be able to dismiss it as the rush of finishing the fight.
> 
> Crap.


In case you havent noticed there are several fights that end with shots to the back of the head in a tko scramble. When there is a tko scrable lots of rules like this are thrown out the window. Fedor doesn't get any special treatment.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> In case you havent noticed there are several fights that end with shots to the back of the head in a tko scramble. When there is a tko scrable lots of rules like this are thrown out the window. Fedor doesn't get any special treatment.


I don't care that it was Fedor. I'm not even a big Fan of his. It is a crap way to end a fight no matter who it is. 

And I agree with you. He was probably completely out. However it doesn't matter. The shots to the back of the head are illegal, and for a reason, no matter how asleep your opponent appears. 

If they never do anything about it, what is to stop fighters from doing it on purpose? Rock em, nail em in the the back of the head. It is a bad precedent.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as there is a six figure paycheck waiting for him, he'll come back. 

Right now, Fedor's in the same point in his career that Chuck Liddell was at when he was getting mauled by the likes of Keith Jardine and Rashad Evans. 

Fedor's in the tail end of his career and like most greats, is in denial about it.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

it were some heavy punches by dan..but still I think the referee had to wait 2 more seconds..
hope to see fedor again! raise01:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That was a perfect punch from Dan, but any chance of a recovery was muted with those bombs to the back of the head. People recover from being rocked like that all the time, Fedor moved his left arm to posture right before the shots to the back of the head. You can't ignore two illegal bombs because someone gets rocked, but I understand it's nearly impossible to call that on the spot. Herb made the right call for Fedors safety, but standing back and looking at the fight, it's tough to live with for Fedor i'm sure.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

NameChange said:


> Those were some nasty punches to back of the head and neck..


Well honestly, they weren't the punches that KOd him - it was the one uppercut just as Hendo crept out the back that caught Fedor flush on the chin and put him out.

Perfect stoppage by H.D.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I find it weird how many people are completely ignoring those vicious shots to the back of the head and simply saying "good stoppage."
> 
> It seems after this, every fighter out there, after they rock their opponent, should just wail away on the back of their head to end the fight. The ref isn't going to give a shit because it looks like he is protecting the fighter and the winner will be able to dismiss it as the rush of finishing the fight.
> 
> Crap.


yeah i kinda think if it was a less liked fighter then people would care more. I do think there should be some rules in place so people dont just get 2 excited and whale on someones back of the head and paralyze them. This should be talked about in the locker room before the fight since its kinda unfair to take someones win away at the last second.




Mike28 said:


> Come on man.... He was KO'd before the shots to the head but IMO those shots landed on the back of the head but you can see he is trying to hit the side of the head. But it doesnt matter Fedor was KO'd on the uppercut. Fight was over at that point in time.


I dont think he is arguing the stoppage..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

He was out for a second, but that doesnt mean the fight should of been stopped there has been a few times when a fighter has been ko'd for a split second but then come back and won. Kongo went out 2 or 3 times before he KO'd barry, but at the same time i wouldnt of argued then if herb had stopped that fight. It was a tough call, but i think either way it would of been the correct choice, but if he let it go on, he should of penalised Dan for the shots to the back of the head imo.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> As long as there is a six figure paycheck waiting for him, he'll come back.
> 
> Right now, Fedor's in the same point in his career that Chuck Liddell was at when he was getting mauled by the likes of Keith Jardine and Rashad Evans.
> 
> Fedor's in the tail end of his career and like most greats, is in denial about it.


I disagree. Chuck didn't get 'mauled' by anyone. He lost a few at the end of his career but they were still good fights. Certainly not getting 'mauled'.

Same goes for Fedor. It's fair to say he got 'mauled' by Big Foot. But other than that he hasn't been 'mauled'.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I find it weird how many people are completely ignoring those vicious shots to the back of the head and simply saying "good stoppage."
> 
> It seems after this, every fighter out there, after they rock their opponent, should just wail away on the back of their head to end the fight. The ref isn't going to give a shit because it looks like he is protecting the fighter and the winner will be able to dismiss it as the rush of finishing the fight.
> 
> Crap.


Hmmm this is food for thought. I will be honest and admit I didn't even notice how bad those shots were. Not joking at all when I say i'm gonna have ti think this one over, it is very controversial when you look at it that way.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

IcemanJacques said:


> I disagree. Chuck didn't get 'mauled' by anyone. He lost a few at the end of his career but they were still good fights. Certainly not getting 'mauled'.
> 
> Same goes for Fedor. It's fair to say he got 'mauled' by Big Foot. But other than that he hasn't been 'mauled'.


Dude, you must be on crack. 

Chuck's ribs looked like ribeye at a slaughterhouse after Jardine. 

He was KO'ed by Rashad in one of the cleanest, most brutal highlight reel KO's in the history of the sport. 

He went limp and his legs completely gave out after just two punches from Rampage. 

Rua==one punch KO. 

Franklin--one punch KO

Fedor: one punch from a *middleweight *and he goes limp. 

Bigfoot's on top of him wailing away, and Fedor is helpless. 

Werdum submits him in one minute. 

Fedor is finished.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Dude, you must be on crack.
> 
> Chuck's ribs looked like ribeye at a slaughterhouse after Jardine.
> 
> ...


I'm not disputing that Fedor is finished. But none of those fights are maulings.
Anderson Silva vs Rich Franklin is a mauling. BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez is a mauling.

The Rampage fight could be considered a mauling. But just because somebody gets knocked out it does not in any way make it a mauling. Chuck put up a good fight in all of the fights mentioned apart from the Rampage fight. As shown by breaking Franklins arm. And winning the first round against Rashad. And the Jardine fight a mauling? It was a split decision.

By your logic, anything that ends with a knock out is a mauling. Todd Duffee vs Mike Russow. What a mauling that fight was!

You clearly have a very stupid definition of what a mauling is.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Lentz vs Oliveira was made a NC by the comission for an illigal strike. Could Fedor do the same? 2 shots to the back of the head that helped finish the fight. I dont think this will happen but wondered if it could?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Fedor did go down for a moment and was definitely dazed but he recovered right before herb intervened.


Herb was on his way over to stop the fight when Fedor was KO'd though. It may be unfortunate, but he was out, and the stoppage was fine. 



Davisty69 said:


> I don't care that it was Fedor. I'm not even a big Fan of his. It is a crap way to end a fight no matter who it is.
> 
> And I agree with you. He was probably completely out. However it doesn't matter. The shots to the back of the head are illegal, and for a reason, no matter how asleep your opponent appears.
> 
> If they never do anything about it, what is to stop fighters from doing it on purpose? Rock em, nail em in the the back of the head. It is a bad precedent.


This is something I agree with. I don't know how they should deal with it, take away the win, a fine, or whatever, but I _hate_ this crap. Don't hit a fighter in the back of the head ever, how hard is that to understand!?

If he KO'd Fedor then started headstomping him I think people would understand where we're coming from here.


Vitor vs Franklin caused me to rage at the end hard.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That was his call and as a ref I understand why he made it, but when compared to fights like Maynard/Edgar and HH/Nog it looked a bit premature. Better safe than sorry I guess. I don't blame Dan for the back of the head punches, as everything happened so quickly and with the blood pumping and hurting a guy it hard not to continue to punch especially when you see he's hurt. Herb however should have stopped the fight and warned him not to hit him in the back of the head. To me it should be treated like a nut shot, stop all action and allow the opponent to recover.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Tremendously exciting fight!

Great stoppage - Those comparing this to Kongo/Barry, Kongo wasn't laying face down on the mat with his arms and legs limp, if Kongo wasn't falling down, he was recovering. Fedor was face down, limp, getting bombed on. That is the exact point a fight should be stopped.

DQ? - Well, the people calling for a DQ are the posters who are borderline... well.. whos opinions I take with a grain of salt anyway, so I don't feel compelled to make a big argument against it. I will just say that you probably don't know what it's like to try to finish a fight, let alone on that level. The shots really weren't that blatant to the back of the head, it was just the way Fedors head went limp. For the record, Fedor actually hit Henderson multiple times in the back of the head in their scramble, more than twice, and he was certainly going for the kill. I feel like some people are being a little emotional about the whole thing, but that is to be expected by passionate fans I guess.

Fedor should retire? - No, he shouldn't if he doesn't want to. He got into a wild brawl with Dan Henderson, exacly Henderson's style. He did exactly what he did in the Werdum fight, and that is fall into his opponents game. He ended up getting his lights shut out, but it wasn't so violent that it should be the end of his career. 

Fedor at 205? - PLEASE!!! What the hell Fedor? Come on man, the dream is over at HW, time to get to work again and wreck shop at LHW.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think it would be a good move for Fedor to move down to 205. One of the many reasons for his success was being able to be quicker, more explosive and have better technique then his heavier competitors. He won't have that advantage at LHW. His era was in a time when clumsy heavyweights such as Tim Sylvia reigned. Unforunately HW's have come a long way since then and LHW have pretty much always been more skilled. So he's caught between a rock and a hard place. In their fight I thought Dan looked like the bigger fighter (framewise similar but Dan was much more muscular IMO). Still have much respect for Fedor though, and I still believe he will go down as one fo the greats.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

SJ said:


> DQ? - Well, the people calling for a DQ are the posters who are borderline... well.. whos opinions I take with a grain of salt anyway, so I don't feel compelled to make a big argument against it. I will just say that you probably don't know what it's like to try to finish a fight, let alone on that level. The shots really weren't that blatant to the back of the head, it was just the way Fedors head went limp. For the record, Fedor actually hit Henderson multiple times in the back of the head in their scramble, more than twice, and he was certainly going for the kill. I feel like some people are being a little emotional about the whole thing, but that is to be expected by passionate fans I guess.


First off, Don't tase me bro, I like you, just kind of responding.

Whether or not someone knows what it's like is irrelevant pertaining to this situation. No matter who is fighting (I'm not a Fedor fan at all btw) I don't care what it's like to finish a fight, you should be following the rules while you're fighting. Just because it's easier to drop bombs on his cerebellum doesn't mean one should. Dan (who I rooted for in this fight and wanted to KO Fedor) should have picked his shots. 

Maybe he gets too excited after the fights and has a hard time stopping without a few more clean blows. That's not his opponent's fault.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

In Dan's defense though, it's hard not being a dirty fighter if you've been one all your career . Don't hate the guy but you can't argue with the truth. Not sure if he does it on purpose or not, he might be one of those light switch type of fighters.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

At first glance he looked like he was out. The ref is supposed to stop the fight if someone goes limp like that. Can't fault Herb for following protocol. The punches to the back of the head are just Dan going in for the kill nothing out of the ordinary. Still I would have liked to see if he could recover, as a fan, but have no issues with Herbs discretion in this case.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm at halfs about this call, i understand why he called it and he does go limp and i always feel that herb always goes what thefighter has done before at times but i can't understand how this was stopped but when fighters faceplant like shields did against henderson or randy did against nog they let the fight continue.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Dean still thinks the stoppage was the right call:




> Referee Herb Dean has reviewed the footage of his call this past Saturday in the main event of "Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Henderson" and has come to the same conclusion as the one he made in a split second.
> 
> Fedor Emelianenko was unconscious, taking punishment, and out of the fight.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24645/after-reviewing-tape-referee-dean-still-comfortable-with-emelianenko-stoppage.mma


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Non-Committal on Future

Fedor should maybe look to some older welterweights to get a win, maybe Hughes. Though I'd actually pick Hughes to beat him. I think Penn would take him also. Maybe Fedor could take Faber.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Non-Committal on Future
> 
> Fedor should maybe look to some older welterweights to get a win, maybe Hughes. Though I'd actually pick Hughes to beat him. I think Penn would take him also. Maybe Fedor could take Faber.


Trollish, though successful because I replied :thumb02:. How about you, maybe he should look into you, being that you believe he can be beat by anyone. *Waits for you to step up to the plate*.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Trollish, though successful because I replied :thumb02:. How about you, maybe he should look into you, being that you believe he can be beat by anyone. *Waits for you to step up to the plate*.


I think he would take me just fine. But that wouldn't help his legacy.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that's part of the problem to be honest, the whole legacy talk. When it comes down to it, Fedor is just another human being and another fighter. Fans, management, media are pressure points that takes the type of simplicity that Fedor had in his approach to fighting and up the stakes. When a fighter starts to worry about his legacy is when that fighter has more to lose from a loss than gain from win, which is a losing battle.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

You know what is the saddest thing about fedor and his legacy. We the fans are the only one who thinks his fight career was part of a leagacy. Fedor probably looks as fighting as his job and a way to put food on the table nothing else. Belts,wins,legacy all of that probably means nothing to him.


----------

